# Temperaturproblem mit Wachendorff PN/DP Gateway



## Beetlejuice (2 Juli 2021)

Hallo in die Runde! 👋

Der Sommer kommt, und damit auch die Probleme mit zu warmen Baugruppen. Hat hier schon jemand beobachtet das Wachendorff HD67605-A1 bei Umgebungstemperature >30C einen Fehler auf Profibus hat? Überträgt dann nur noch Nullen. Reboot macht es nicht besser, nur kühlen...
Aber es soll nach technischen Unterlagen bis +85C funktionieren.


----------



## alfi2 (16 Juni 2022)

Hallo,

Hast du die Problematik lösen koennen? Habe auch welche verbaut aber die IBN erfolgt erst Ende diesen Jahres. Hatte beim Kommunikationstest im Haus ein Kommunikationsproblem das aber durch aufspielen einer neuen Firmeware gelöst wurde. Das Gerät war voriges Jahr um die Zeit gerade neu auf dem Markt


----------



## Beetlejuice (3 Juli 2022)

alfi2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hast du die Problematik lösen koennen? Habe auch welche verbaut aber die IBN erfolgt erst Ende diesen Jahres. Hatte beim Kommunikationstest im Haus ein Kommunikationsproblem das aber durch aufspielen einer neuen Firmeware gelöst wurde. Das Gerät war voriges Jahr um die Zeit gerade neu auf dem Markt


Hi alfi2!
Es war eine ganz üble Sache, wir mussten da selbst ziemlich intensiv Fehlersuche machen. Der Hersteller hatte ständig behauptet alles wäre in Ordnung und nicht reproduzierbar. Wir gingen dann soweit die Baugruppe nackt zu machen, also nur das PCBA in einen Klimaschrank und mit einer Wäremebildkamera dann gefilmt. Dabei stellte sich heraus dass eine Micro-PCBA auf dem Board sehr heiß wurde, knapp 120°C, was eigentlich nicht sein darf.
Wir bekamen dann irgendwann mal einen Austausch und haben den natürlich auch zerlegt. Und siehe da, dieses Micro-PCBA war weg und durch einen ordentlichen Baustein ersetzt! Der ganze Mist vorher wurde zuerst abgestritten, dann aber als vom Bestücker durchgeführte Notlösung wegen Bauteilmangel erklärt....
Naja, wie gesagt, hat unglaublich viel Ärger verursacht, vor allem bei den Geräten die im Feld waren und zu Kommunikationsabbrüchen beim Kunden führten. Nach dem Austausch war dann Schluss damit.


----------



## alfi2 (3 Juli 2022)

Hallo Beetlejuice,

Danke für die Info. Ist die Abbildung links die neue Version? Muss mir das unbedingt vor der IBN bei einem Res. Teil, das noch bei uns im Haus ist anschauen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Juli 2022)

Die Qualität der Geräte von ADF web lässt schon sehr zu wünschen übrig. Ich hatte mal ein paar M-Bus/Modbus Gateways von denen bei ca. 50°C Umgebungstemperatur im Einsatz, die sind gestorben wie die Fliegen. Dann gab es eine aktualisierte Hardwareversion die dann etwas zuverlässiger funktionierte. Dann habe ich einen Versuchsaufbau im Büro gehabt, wo die Geräte täglich abgestürzt sind, war ein grober Bug im TCP/IP Stack. Da musste ich auch mit aufwendiger Analyse Vorarbeit leisten, bis der Fehler behoben wurde. Ich sollte da direkt mit einem in Italien sprechen, hab nur gesagt die spinnen wohl.


----------



## Beetlejuice (4 Juli 2022)

alfi2 schrieb:


> Hallo Beetlejuice,
> 
> Danke für die Info. Ist die Abbildung links die neue Version? Muss mir das unbedingt vor der IBN bei einem Res. Teil, das noch bei uns im Haus ist anschauen.


Oh, sorry. Links ist die gepfuschte Version, rechts die später gelieferte mit dem richtigen Baustein.


----------



## Beetlejuice (4 Juli 2022)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Die Qualität der Geräte von ADF web lässt schon sehr zu wünschen übrig. Ich hatte mal ein paar M-Bus/Modbus Gateways von denen bei ca. 50°C Umgebungstemperatur im Einsatz, die sind gestorben wie die Fliegen. Dann gab es eine aktualisierte Hardwareversion die dann etwas zuverlässiger funktionierte. Dann habe ich einen Versuchsaufbau im Büro gehabt, wo die Geräte täglich abgestürzt sind, war ein grober Bug im TCP/IP Stack. Da musste ich auch mit aufwendiger Analyse Vorarbeit leisten, bis der Fehler behoben wurde. Ich sollte da direkt mit einem in Italien sprechen, hab nur gesagt die spinnen wohl.


Die wiegeln alles ab, die Italiener.
Musst ihnen für die Beweisführung alles vorkauen und dokumentieren. Die eigenen Test aber machen sie nicht transparent.


----------

